
Insights from over a million responses to trivia questions - cowllin
https://twitter.com/WaterCoolerTriv/status/1243227835495522304
======
cowllin
We've received over one million responses to trivia questions at Water Cooler
Trivia now, and we've learned some interesting things-- including 84 different
spellings of Amelia Earhart.

-Collin, co-founder of Water Cooler Trivia

